# Epson 6100 bulb explodes... glass flying?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

My son and I are home sick this week so we were catching up on Malcolm in the Middle on Netflix. Without warning, "POP" and the room goes dark.

We turned everything off, turned the lights on, and noticed there was silver glass dust coating the black sofa directly below the PJ. Weird.

The good: Called Epson and they are sending me a new bulb even though the PJ was a couple months out of warranty.

Anyone else have a bulb explode before?

BTW: No warning lights came on, temperature was normal.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

DOH! Forget what I wrote originally. Just saw the glass flying in the subject.

Never had that happen, but heard about it. Hopefully there is not any damage internal. Let us know how Epson treats you. Sounds good so far.


----------

